# "Let's go in on the assumption you're smarter than I am."



## Machiavelli (Sep 12, 2012)

If you have yet to see this short video... it was just released. Give it 5 minutes.

I'm genuinely curious your answer to his question. Do you recognize it? Deep down?

Olbermann isn't trying to change anyone's mind about the election, policy, beliefs or politics.
There's just one thing he wants Trump supporters to know about the man they elected ― something he thinks they're already "smart enough to recognize," even if they're not quite ready to say it out loud.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/kei ... 5f858825ca


----------



## Machiavelli (Sep 12, 2012)

As I've heard it said- Being the President of the United States doesn't make you a better man, it amplifies what you already are.


----------



## Machiavelli (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm curious to know who viewed the video, and what they think. Will it happen?

Chuck? DakotaShooter? Habitat?


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Do you really think anyone here is going to click on a link you provided :rollin:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Zogman I tried, but Huffington's firewall has a testicular block.


----------



## Machiavelli (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Anything Olbermann says, anything printed by Huffington, is nothing more than liberal propaganda.



> Olbermann isn't trying to change anyone's mind about the election, policy, beliefs or politics.


What a crock this statement is. Does he really think proclaiming that he's not mad about the outcome and talking in hushed tones makes him more believable? If he does, then I know that I am considerably more intelligent than he.

What he offered as evidence that something is wrong with Trump is laughable.

The things Hillary said and did during and prior to this election cycle are far greater evidence that something is wrong with her, seriously wrong.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Hunt1 I seriously see Rachael Maddow and Olbermann as insane. Driven to insanity with hate. Hate dribbles from their lips like a salivating mad dog.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

I don't know who this guy in the video is, but IMO hat he is saying could be correct! IMO Trump is either 1) a spoiled arrogant kid who "needs to grow up" (quoting Biden here, and I'm no Biden fan!) ) or 2) something physical or psychologically 'not right!"
The AMA and A m psychological Association (whatever that group is called) received well over a thousand emails concerning Trumps possible mental instability. Almost all said he is "NOT RIGHT!" Or the equivalent and many questioned a physical or psychological problem to explain nis nuttiness. These organizations then refused to accept any more emails and comments saying that a psychiatric or physical diagnosis should NEVER be done unless an examination, appropriate lab tests, etc are done to make the diagnosis.
So I hate to admit it but I do agree on a lot of things this guy says. I'm pretty concerned about our pres elect behavior, too - it is simply far too bizarre to indicate stability and though I hope he does OK, I kind of agree that if his erratic behavior continues, things might not end well! I'd still love to put his noggin an a FMRI machine! He's elected for better or for worse, but I hope the saner Republicans will keep an eye on him and prevent him from doing something Really BAD! 
Insanity Plainsman?? With all due respect, I think you are the posterboy for narrow minded tunnel visioned hate filled right wing unobjective thinking. My neck flips to the right every time I read a post from you, and it's costing me a fortune in Chiropractic bills to get it bent straight into the middle again.

Off topic a bit, but why am I not "authorized" to see some of the topics? Every once in a while some heading pops up, the Machiavlli one currently, and when I hit on it I see I'm not authorized, etc.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Zog - why not look at it, assuming you are as open minded and objective as Republicans all claim to be! Heck, I look at every news website and everything that others post. If it smells I try to " snope" it as well as possible. 
Or, are we all going to jump on Machiavelli and do our darnedest to run him/her off his website for daring o disagree with the majority!?! Lt him join Ken W and many others on another non political outdoor website!


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Sorry HH I do NOT open links posted by a third party. Based upon advice from my computer tech last time he fixed my computer. And walked away with $80.00 bucks.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I said it before when he got the nomination.... He once said, "if I were to run for president I would go under the republican ticket because republican voters are the dumbest".... or something like that.

But you see when our political parties bring the past two canidates to the ballot you have to chose which of the two (there was not third party one that was worth a damn)... you have to chose the worse of the two evils.

Now with Oberman..... This guy is an idiot IMHO. I don't trust anything he says or maddow. Just like I don't trust or believe anything Rush says. Because these people are so far left (or right) that they are blind.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Just like I don't trust or believe anything Rush says


. 
It's all about perspective. I trust Rush, but I don't always agree with him. He likes business and money, and they are not my measure of quality of life.
I say it's all about perspective. I'll bet we all think we are moderate. We don't judge ourselves very well. We need to take an average of what people think of us. For example HH thinks I am to far right. Remember gst? He thought I was liberal, and still does over on nodakangler. He calls me a liar and liberal whenever I appose his states land grab. By golly I am moderate. :rollin:


----------



## Machiavelli (Sep 12, 2012)

zogman said:


> Sorry HH I do NOT open links posted by a third party. Based upon advice from my computer tech last time he fixed my computer. And walked away with $80.00 bucks.


Zogman you have no excuse on this link. It is a YouTube video, hosted on YouTube, and the YouTube site is considered safe enough for grade school children to use and navigate.






I wish someone other than Olbermann asked this question. Irrespective of who delivered the message, the point is spot on, if you truly look within yourself. He makes no conclusions, in fact he takes pains to just have you think for yourself based on the Orange Cheeto's own words.

If you can't think for yourself I feel sorry for you.

I've often heard a theory about those who attack the person (Olbermann), instead of focusing on the question presented. Anyone remember that theory?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I've often heard a theory about those who attack the person (Olbermann), instead of focusing on the question presented. Anyone remember that theory?


No I have not. However 68 years of life has taught me that all people are full of bs some of the time, some people are full of bs all of the time, but not all people are full of bs all of the time. Olbermann and Maddow are full of bs all of the time, and I'm starting to suspect you. :rollin:


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Zig an, I can understand your fear of viruses. But Huffington is probably as safe as you can find. That video, while partly wrong and partly very correct (IMO) should be safe and vetted by several on here.
The video does contain some serious concerns, and some other not so serious stuff. Definitely food for thought! 
I my experience, people will always believe what they want to believe and read what they want to read. And probably visit what websites they believe will parrot on what they believe, and leave the others. The DAPL crap going on is the epitome of this -just check out Facebook! LOL


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Oh I agree that President Elect Trump needs to change his ways big time.... Stay off social media, not just say what is on his mind (think before you speak), etc.

Remember President Obama stating things (again I blame the media) before he knew all of the facts.... ie: Trayvon Martin, Ferguson MO, etc. Then again his lack of saying things.... The many times police men have been killed.

And again how I say I blame the media.... They are the ones sticking a microphone in his face wanting a comment and then badgering him for a comment. This goes in all aspects of life. Just watch an interview after a sporting event..... the same question gets asked 10 times.... even after the coach/player says "no comment".... they keep asking. I can only imagine it is 10 fold for a president.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

All I know is that it sure is nice not hearing Hildabeast's screaming voice anymore.........


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

> He makes no conclusions, in fact he takes pains to just have you think for yourself


Wrong, he offers up his form of evidence and then says "there's something wrong with him", repeatedly, that would be a conclusion. His implied message is that Trump is mentally unstable, he just doesn't say the words, but that is the message that he conveys.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

huntin1 said:


> > He makes no conclusions, in fact he takes pains to just have you think for yourself
> 
> 
> Wrong, he offers up his form of evidence and then says "there's something wrong with him", repeatedly, that would be a conclusion. His implied message is that Trump is mentally unstable, he just doesn't say the words, but that is the message that he conveys.


Your absolutely right hunt1. This type of argument is made by people with what is described as a submissive/dominant personality. They talk to your face as a submissive and stab you in the back as a dominant. I may have forgotten the correct terminology for that personality, but if you have someone working for you with that personality they are very dangerous. Many liberals employ this strategy rather than the up front face to face that you get from most conservatives. I am sure you studied this for your advanced degree, and come across it in real life.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

The problem with lots of the media people (all political channels).... is they talk down to the viewer to get their point across. They don't let the viewer "think for themselves". The push their agenda or thoughts onto the viewers.

Now they all do this but you see it mostly in the "liberal" side. The "conservatives" tend to just be more loud.... ie: Rush.

I mean just look at the title of this thread!!! "Lets go on the assumption you're smarter than I am".... It is pretty much stating that you think nobody is and that is why you need to state what you are stating.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I mean just look at the title of this thread!!! "Lets go on the assumption you're smarter than I am".... It is pretty much stating that you think nobody is and that is why you need to state what you are stating.


Exactly. What it's saying is your an idiot, I'm a genius, but for the sake of you accepting my word I'll let you think you have some mental capacity. It's false humbleness to suck you in. It's a psychological ploy that they don't think we are smart enough to see. We hear liberals tell us what we say is offensive. The title shows total lack of respect and is offensive. Using this tech only wins debates with people who really are fools.

Edit: Now I remember passive/aggressive personality. One of the twelve discussed in supervisory training. Watch you back with this personality.


----------



## Machiavelli (Sep 12, 2012)

Chuck Smith said:


> The problem with lots of the media people (all political channels).... is they talk down to the viewer to get their point across. They don't let the viewer "think for themselves". The push their agenda or thoughts onto the viewers.
> 
> Now they all do this but you see it mostly in the "liberal" side. The "conservatives" tend to just be more loud.... ie: Rush.
> 
> I mean just look at the title of this thread!!! "Lets go on the assumption you're smarter than I am".... It is pretty much stating that you think nobody is and that is why you need to state what you are stating.


To be clear, the title of this thread, was taken from Huffpost, and it was the opening line Olbermann used in his video. It was his words not mine.

It also was likely intentionally inflammatory to get people to watch the video, challenging their ability to think for themselves, after watching how trump has acted, reacted and self imploded multiple times in multiple ways IN HIS OWN WORDS.

From what I say Olbermann, while yes strongly implying his feelings, repeatedly requested viewers to consider that this is a dangerous pattern, this isn't a one time thing, and that the words Trump has used show a lack of empathy, capacity, intellect and demeanor that we expect Presidents to exhibit.

Trump has failed miserably, and he hasn't even faced truly serious issues yet.

To say he is scary is beyond challenge. He is a clear and imminent danger.

Every single lawmaker on both side of the aisle believes this to be true.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Trump has failed miserably, and he hasn't even faced truly serious issues yet.


He hasn't even started yet so can not have failed. What liberals are afraid of is he will be successful making their pathetic attempts clearly foolish. Trump is nine days to taking the presidency and already the liberals say he failed. The reaction of the car industry is to stay in the United States and cancell their plans for plants in Mexico. The reaction of the stock market is to take a leap upwards. I would guess some liberals are dishonest enough, or actually foolish enough to think this is an Obama accomplishment.
All these stories we keep hearing about Trump remind me of a Reagan quote. I probably can't remember it right, but it was close to "its amazing how much our liberal friends know that isn't so".


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> It also was likely intentionally inflammatory to get people to watch the video, challenging their ability to think for themselves


Now this is funny as hell..... read it again..... you say "challenging their ability to think for themselves".... you are basicly saying people cant think for themselves and you have to "challenge them". Love liberals that think they need to tell others or "challenge" others to think.

Now lets look back.... the campaign "Change".... how many people had no clue what Obama wanted to do or his stances yet were screaming "change". Did you see conservative media saying... "i need to challenge them to think for themselves".... NOPE. I could go on and on about people and the "change" campaign.

But you see you are now talking down to people thinking you are "smarter" than them. Yet many many many of the threads that you have recently started people have refuted in a point/counter point discussion.

I really think they need to teach debate in high school English classes now. This way you will see a point/counter point in more and more discussions. Other than people screaming, talking over each other, not letting others get a word in, etc. This way people will be able to counter on what others have said. Again we can just also look at any "political news" they just let one person keep screaming (all outlets both left and right)..... then look at all of our last years presidential debate..... All sides were horrible.


----------

